# DS #1308: Glory Days 2: Brotherhood of Men (USA)



## shaunj66 (Aug 10, 2007)

^^ndsrelease-1984^^


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Aug 10, 2007)

At least Xenophobia doesn't take my jokes personal. Thanks.

Now it's time to enjoy one of the years most rare releses.


----------



## Mailenste (Aug 11, 2007)

LOL @ Cover
Shittiest ever made. But the game is gonna rock my socks!


----------



## bobrules (Aug 11, 2007)

Was there a Glory Days 1?


----------



## Chanser (Aug 11, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## Cyborgmatt (Aug 11, 2007)

Haha, about time.


----------



## pasc (Aug 11, 2007)

Sorry, but anyone maybe hype my up for this game ? I just wanna know why you all are waiting for this so long... Maybe I'll try it then.


----------



## decript (Aug 11, 2007)

Wow I have been impatiently waiting for this one


----------



## cheapassdave (Aug 11, 2007)

hell yeah, im going to have a good weekend now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






QUOTE(bobrules @ Aug 10 2007 said:


> Was there a Glory Days 1?



it was also called Super Army Wars for the GBA, i had a good time with it. 
check it out, http://gameboy.ign.com/objects/711/711553.html


----------



## Hooya (Aug 11, 2007)

Can a EZ5 user get a save type up in here!~!?!!?


----------



## coollala (Aug 11, 2007)

The rom icon is......arghhrrr, drawn by M$ paint?


----------



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Aug 11, 2007)

Cover looks decent. Cant wait to start playing this game though.


----------



## funem (Aug 11, 2007)

Must have taken them ages to design the icon for the game.


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Aug 11, 2007)

must be good if its made by CAPCOM...nuff said\1


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 11, 2007)

*NO ONLINE MODES?!*

Semi-phail.


----------



## Rayder (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(coollala @ Aug 10 2007 said:


> The rom icon is......arghhrrr, drawn by M$ paint?




Looks like an icon from B-17 Bomber from the Intellivision days.


'Bout time this got released, don't they know they're supposed to rush these free games out to us?


----------



## amptor (Aug 11, 2007)

good to see it finally get released, dunno what it's about.. never heard of glory days 1 til I saw people beg and spam for glory days 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw, AWESOME_noob, how many HPM do those monkeys in your sig put out? (that's humps per minute)  Also wondering... how many babies can they produce at that rate, assuming that they found a mate rather than a sig on a computer screen?


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Aug 11, 2007)

Excellent. Can't wait to try this baby out!


----------



## pkprostudio (Aug 11, 2007)

Thank god it's released. Now people can stop complaining.


----------



## HellShade (Aug 11, 2007)

Holy crap, can I not find this for download ANYWHERE!? >_>


----------



## pkprostudio (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(HellShade @ Aug 10 2007 said:


> Holy crap, can I not find this for download ANYWHERE!? >_>


All the rom sites I know don't have it up yet... Well, it'll certainly be there tomorrow.


----------



## ozzyzak (Aug 11, 2007)

Having never played the first, I'll check out the second.  Be done in just a minute here...


----------



## funem (Aug 11, 2007)

Its on rom sites right now....


----------



## pkprostudio (Aug 11, 2007)

And for all you hate-the-release-groups people, this game is only 5 days late. How hard is it to wait when you're getting it for free?


----------



## JPH (Aug 11, 2007)

What is so great about this game?
It looks like suck.


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Aug 10 2007 said:


> What is so great about this game?
> It looks like suck.




*GTFO.*


----------



## cheapassdave (Aug 11, 2007)

looks bad-ass to me, and thats all that matters


----------



## Rayder (Aug 11, 2007)

Pretty nice game, but YOUR army seems to be a bunch of wimps who would get their butts kicked if it wasn't for you flying air support for them.


----------



## funem (Aug 11, 2007)

Im guessing the American players will be using the friendly fire to on option for realism...


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Aug 11 2007, 08:31 AM)]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait... at the last part of the video, there was something about 3D glasses. What the heck?

You mean those glasses with red and blue lenses?


----------



## Taras (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(funem @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> Im guessing the American players will be using the friendly fire to on option for realism... Â



I wonder if the game has foreign lapdog PM's that we can direct.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 11, 2007)

Why is Xenophobia the only one making NDS releases? What happened to the other groups?


----------



## Stanny (Aug 11, 2007)

somebody remembers jetstrike for PC?


----------



## refugio (Aug 11, 2007)

great now i might not finish mega man


----------



## rs4 (Aug 11, 2007)

g6 settings:

normal + r/w, no trim


----------



## Retal (Aug 11, 2007)

I could crap a better box art out of my ass.

And yes, if you must know, I frequently do. Colon issues.


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(ZAFDeltaForce @ Aug 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE([M) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You can read the whole interview (that explains a little more about the gameplay system) *HERE*.

*EDIT:* On a side note, the music in this game is fucking amazing, I love it!


----------



## xtreme_power (Aug 11, 2007)

This game is so awesome! The best game release this month


----------



## DjFIL (Aug 11, 2007)

this looks like fun... kinda reminds me of heavy weapon by popcap games (also seen on Xbox Live Arcade).


----------



## GeekyGuy (Aug 11, 2007)

Finally...

I wasn't even that excited about it, but after sooooo much talk about here on the forums I'm ready to see what all the hub-bub's about.


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Aug 11, 2007)

I just beat the first stage.

You can chose either stylus or button control. Buttons actually felt better to me. Controls are great.

The game is simple. It's like a tug of war with two armies. You fly over the field, pick up civilians, drop em off at your end of the field, that creates more troops, repeat until victory. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











I also seemed to unlock some special weapon but, I'm not sure if it's something I can use from my copter or if it's part of the troops weaponry.

I just love this game. I just wish it had wider distrobution so I could get it in stores.


----------



## OrR (Aug 11, 2007)

25 years of Choplifter...


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(pkprostudio @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> And for all you hate-the-release-groups people, this game is only 5 days late. How hard is it to wait when you're getting it for free?



Uh, no. It's been out since last week and it only seems to be available in Wal-Mart. Some of us actually buy games so it has more to do with not finding it anywhere than just the release groups.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Get over yourself. I don't see what other people who demand the game have to do with you since you didn't do anything to help this situation either


----------



## dbgtdob (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> Why is Xenophobia the only one making NDS releases? What happened to the other groups?


most of them quit thanks to people harassing them for releases etc..........


----------



## jagviper (Aug 11, 2007)

Finally!!! Does it work on M3 Lite?


----------



## pkprostudio (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(HeatMan Advance @ Aug 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pkprostudio @ Aug 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > And for all you hate-the-release-groups people, this game is only 5 days late. How hard is it to wait when you're getting it for free?
> ...



That concludes how hateful toward release groups you are. Screw Xenophobia. Yeah go ahead. They're the one who release the game. Why don't you just get the hell out of here and buy your games like other people who 'support' the developers.

STFU and GTFO. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One more thing: If you want to do this kind of stuff, you gotta learn to wait.


----------



## OSW (Aug 11, 2007)

pretty much agreed with pkprostudio.

however no more flaming please guys, lets leave it at that.

thank you for the release Xenophobia!


----------



## GeekyGuy (Aug 11, 2007)

Well, I didn't get very far -- stalled on the second mission -- but so far I'm not greatly impressed. Granted, without an instruction manual it's hard to know how to do everything correctly. I thought I noticed an option for button controls as well, but my control pad seems to be doing everything the A, B, X, and Y buttons do. 

I'll tinker with it some more later. Perhaps it'll come together for me. However, I couldn't figure out how to re-arm my weapons for the plane in the second mission. I kept going back to where I took off, tried to bring the plane down for a landing, but nothing...no more bombs were back on my plane.


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 11, 2007)

this game is kool,


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(pkprostudio @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(HeatMan Advance @ Aug 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(pkprostudio @ Aug 11 2007 said:
> ...



Wow, all that reading you've done yet it becomes useless without the skill of comprehension. 

The first post was obviously a joke since I made it in response to the release of Drake & Josh Talent Show(or whatever it's called). You and the other guy took it personal for who knows what reason. boo-hoo, get a life.

The second was in response to you two acting as if people are dependent on these releases when this rom being dumped wasn't the issue for most people making posts about Glory Days. It's literally the rarest game to find in a store right now. This game being dumped still doesn't help me find it in stores. So you're obviously on some personal crusade to make a big deal out of nothing. If you'd rather dig into your bowels for an excuse to be the only one flaming everybody I doubt there's anyone who'll stop you. I love how you took that first post so literal to the point of hate.


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Aug 11, 2007)

Can all of you guys quit aruging about this. I'm like.. TRYING TO PLAY THE GAME.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Aug 10 2007 said:


> Can all of you guys quit aruging about this. I'm like.. TRYING TO PLAY THE GAME.








How are you doin' with the controls and with the re-arming? The first mission wasn't too bad for me, but I'm not quite getting this game yet. Perhaps you could help a young padiwan.


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Aug 11, 2007)

Its a bit confusing, even though I'm barely getting the hang of it. Its still fun tho. I'll probably master it by tomorrow morning tho. HEHE


----------



## rs4 (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(irpacynot @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Aug 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Can all of you guys quit aruging about this. I'm like.. TRYING TO PLAY THE GAME.
> ...



re-arm by landing at your airstrip (flashing lights area)

I'm not too used to using the stylus yet, hence the dpad being an image of the abxy buttons; while the stylus controls where you want to shoot and move.


----------



## funknjunk (Aug 11, 2007)

FINALLY


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Aug 11, 2007)

I only use the buttons but, I have an easier time with the copter than the plane. 

I'm also not really getting the hang of deploying troops. It's still great and I love the music.


----------



## gov78 (Aug 11, 2007)

thank you lord for the blessing where about to recive AHMEN!

ok pray over time to go get


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Aug 11, 2007)

Speaking of this game, anywhere I can get the game manual?


----------



## Gestahl (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(jagviper @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> Finally!!! Does it work on M3 Lite?


Yes, it does:

1308  Glory Days 2: Brotherhood of Men (U) (Xenophobia)  34d  34  SD  (Trim Rom, 4xDMA, Force R/W)  

(courtesy of M3Wiki).


----------



## leetdude_007 (Aug 11, 2007)

I really want to get this now (at the bargain bin... I'll wait!). I hope multiplayer is badass.

EDIT: Can anybody confirm multiplayer badassery?


----------



## cheapassdave (Aug 11, 2007)

Did anyone else think using the stylus is difficult? honestly, it kicks my ass


----------



## Sir VG (Aug 11, 2007)

Is it just me, or is the wrong NFO posted?


----------



## Covarr (Aug 11, 2007)

Some things I've noticed in this game:

1. The stylus control honestly sucks. Since not all the commands are mapped during stylus play, you need to use the buttons anyway. In addition, there seems to be no lefty support (I'm right handed, but this is still important). I used the stylus for the first mission, but I much prefer the buttons and have used them from the second mission on.

2. Rather than use a letter to refer to the corresponding button, there is a special icon for each button. Unfortunately, these icons are blocky and mildly difficult to read.

3. The first two control diagrams were needlessly convoluted and difficult to understand. Once you already have the hang of the game, further diagrams that explain more in-depth actions make a lot more sense.

4. Bomber and fighter tasks are handled by the SAME plane. WTF? Cool, but quite inaccurate.

5. The copter is very fun. I kinda wish all the missions were copter missions. It controls more tightly, it has more bombs, and it can carry passengers. It wasn't nice of the developers to spoil the player with a copter on the first mission, only to take it away shortly after.

6. This game does a lousy job explaining what to do, or why it needs done. It's easy enough to figure out, but it's something that really ought to be explained.

7. The story isn't that interesting. It seems to be filler for in between missions, to make the game seem longer than it is (kind of like Xenosaga).

This game is pretty fun, but it has its flaws. A few more months in development and some more product testing would have made a huge difference. Perhaps it's a bit easier to pick up and play if you've played the first Glory Days, but even sequels should have better instructions available than this does.


----------



## DrKupo (Aug 11, 2007)

All of you whiners happy now?


----------



## INTERNETS (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(-MTW- @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> All of you whiners happy now?



i've never been happy


----------



## DrKupo (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(INTERNETS @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(-MTW- @ Aug 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > All of you whiners happy now?
> ...



I feel bad for you


----------



## OSW (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(ZAFDeltaForce @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> Speaking of this game, anywhere I can get the game manual?
> 
> 
> Damn agreed!!
> ...



ROFL


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Aug 11, 2007)

I won't be happy until I can buy this from a store. I like this game and if it doesn't sell I won't get an (hopefully) improved sequel.

My only gripe is the fighter plane missions since it's not easy to target and shoot down other planes. 

I'm also starting to think that this would play better on a bigger screen. Like the old Ninja Warriors Arcade screen.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(-MTW- @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> All of you whiners happy now?


No. *pouts*
I want Heroes of Mana and Luminous Arc!!! This is crappy.


----------



## CannonBallZ (Aug 11, 2007)

anyone tried the 3d thing out ?


----------



## Tir (Aug 11, 2007)

Can someone give me the gist of what I'm meant to be doing? Am I meant to be picking up civs or soldiers and where am I meant to be taking them? All I could figure out is how to blow up the baddies until I run out of ammo. I'm surprised no one else asked since all the game gives me is cryptic button directions (d pad equals a and b or something? wtf?) which doesn't help me know what to do or how to do it.


----------



## plasmatron (Aug 11, 2007)

Loveley ! Choplifter for ever. Will have lots of fun with this for sure.

Also waiting for Operation Vietnam.


----------



## HBK (Aug 11, 2007)

Meh, not a really good game, it's acceptable, but I don't like it. No 3D, controls are sloppy, too much action for my like.


----------



## Hunter_zaz (Aug 11, 2007)

my tip for those struggler's is to just fight back the hordes of enemies, mainly, the objectives (ie capture flags) can be done auto by your other troops.... while you push back the territory, also bear in mind enemy planes, take them down early if you can. I believe they also have a limited number per game


----------



## flai (Aug 11, 2007)

Took them freaking long enough, I'll try this now.


----------



## mister x (Aug 11, 2007)

Heatman......
Wow!!Aint you the nastiest!!
Quite frankly, i think YOU need to get over yourself m8..you seem really aggressive and angry...


----------



## Sir VG (Aug 11, 2007)

Xenophobia says:

"Appreciate this, it was not easy to find."  This is stated in the REAL NFO, not the incorrect one listed in this thread.


----------



## Cyborgmatt (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(irpacynot @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Aug 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Can all of you guys quit aruging about this. I'm like.. TRYING TO PLAY THE GAME.
> ...


On the middle of the runway is a rearm/repair pad, you've to land there.


----------



## Bentso (Aug 11, 2007)

Saving doesn't work with SC Lite.


----------



## bowmessage (Aug 11, 2007)

multiplayer isn't download play :[

Therefore. Not BADASS!

But probably really fun. lol.


----------



## pkprostudio (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(mister x @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> Heatman......
> Wow!!Aint you the nastiest!!
> Quite frankly, i think YOU need to get over yourself m8..you seem really aggressive and angry...


That's what I'm trying to say. He just won't listen.


----------



## jesterscourt (Aug 11, 2007)

Maybe now whathisname will stop creating a thread or posting every 3 seconds about this being not being dumped.


----------



## plasmatron (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(brutalboy @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> Meh, not a really good game, it's acceptable, but I don't like it. No 3D, controls are sloppy, too much action for my like.




Too much action ??? 3d ??? kids.


----------



## Sir VG (Aug 11, 2007)

For once, I actually agree with plasmatron's statement.  (Mark this on the calendar kiddies.  This probably won't happen too often.)

Why, back in my day, we had two colors, a joystick, and 1 button.  AND WE LIKED IT.


----------



## Covarr (Aug 11, 2007)

This one wouldn't be very good in 3D. The whole linear concept of advancing and getting pushed back is a perfect fit for a 2D game, but not nearly so much for a 3D game.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Sir VG @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> Why, back in my day, we had two colors, a joystick, and 1 button.Â AND WE LIKED IT.








Hey, I remember you! We grew up together!


----------



## HBK (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(plasmatron @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(brutalboy @ Aug 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Meh, not a really good game, it's acceptable, but I don't like it. No 3D, controls are sloppy, too much action for my like.
> ...



Not really, it's nothing like unbeatable Megaman - and I don't mean the modern one.


----------



## Gilrad (Aug 11, 2007)

So far I'm loving this game.

Don't know what you guys' problems are with the touchscreen control; I like it. Gives me lot more accuracy. Sure, tapping the screen to switch weapons is kind of lame, but it's not that big of a deal for me.

I'd have to say the one bit that really ticks me off is mission 8 or 9. The first desert mission. They have this wall of tanks moving forward that can take out five of yours before they go down, jeeps that can knock your chopper down in two hits, and each unit takes half your bomb payload to destroy. Oh, and there's no automatic unit production, so you're basically spamming troops and tanks on top of keeping their line from destroying you.


----------



## jigaboo (Aug 11, 2007)

Guys, this ain't Choplifter (although it does borrow the lifting element from it). It's Rescue Raiders!

And the concept seems almost unchanged since 1984 - now that's longevity!


----------



## cheapassdave (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Gilrad @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> I'd have to say the one bit that really ticks me off is mission 8 or 9. The first desert mission. They have this wall of tanks moving forward that can take out five of yours before they go down, jeeps that can knock your chopper down in two hits, and each unit takes half your bomb payload to destroy. Oh, and there's no automatic unit production, so you're basically spamming troops and tanks on top of keeping their line from destroying you.


im going to have to agree with you. level 7, the first desert mission, is hard as hell compared to the other levels. I always like a good challenge to a good game


----------



## Sweater Fish Del (Aug 11, 2007)

I agree that the in game instructions are totally unclear, but I don't think that's really anything we have a right to complain about since people who actually pay for the game get a printed instruction manual (remember those?).

I agree that the touchscreen controls don't work very well, though.  Especially for right handers.  I don't understand why they would map the same things to down and left and to up and right instead of just making the dpad work exactly like the BAYX buttons.  Oh well, once I figured out that you don't have to use the touchscreen, it all came together fine.

No download play and no WFC are big bummers, though.


...word is bondage...


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 11, 2007)

Anybody Knows What 3D glasses where with the game ?

Chromadepth 3D ?
Anaglyphic ?
Colorcode 3D ?


----------



## tipsy (Aug 11, 2007)

HeatMan Advance said:


> pkprostudio said:
> 
> 
> > HeatMan Advance said:
> ...



I don't understand this, "Sorry but I'm more grateful for homebrew software since that actually takes work to make."
Most homebrew is not that great, but some DS games on the market out there have awesome graphics, sound, and make for a great gameplay.  Some people obviously spent months if not many days working to make a good game.

It's not that rare.
It's only been out for a week and there are already 21 used and new on Amazon and you can probably buy like a million from a seller http://www.amazon.com/Eidos-40046-Glory-Da...86860826&sr=8-2

..

I say, you can buy anything online.


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(DjoeNtje @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> Anybody Knows What 3D glasses where with the game ?
> 
> Chromadepth 3D ?
> Anaglyphic ?
> Colorcode 3D ?




Found it

The game uses "Pulfrich 3D"

So you need  "Pulfrich 3D"  Glasses

http://www.3dglassesonline.com/3d-pulfrich-glasses/


----------



## rest0re (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Sir VG @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> For once, I actually agree with plasmatron's statement.Â (Mark this on the calendar kiddies.Â This probably won't happen too often.)
> 
> Why, back in my day, we had two colors, a joystick, and 1 button.Â AND WE LIKED IT.


are you talking about your when you was inside your mother tummy 6 years ago and joystick was your "willy" and 1 button was bellybutton?


----------



## Sweater Fish Del (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(DjoeNtje @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> Found it
> 
> The game uses "Pulfrich 3D"
> 
> ...


Or just a pair of sunglasses with one lens popped out.  The game doesn't actually ship with 3D glasses like it was supposed to, so I wonder if maybe the whole feature was taken out?  I don't have a pair of sunglasses to try it with unfortunately.  If anyone tries it, let us know if it works.


...word is bondage...


----------



## Covarr (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Sweater Fish Deluxe @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> I agree that the in game instructions are totally unclear, but I don't think that's really anything we have a right to complain about since people who actually pay for the game get a printed instruction manual (remember those?).


Except most people don't read the instruction booklet. Many people don't want to read through the entire thing, which is why so many games have either a tutorial mode or instructions given throughout the game as they're needed. If they'd expected everybody to read through the instruction booklet for this game, it wouldn't have in-game instructions, but it does. The problem is simply that they're totally vague and poorly written, something that could have (and should have) been solved with a bit more development time and product testing.


----------



## Lok (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Sweater Fish Deluxe @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(DjoeNtje @ Aug 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Found it
> ...



It kinda works. If you hold it back far enough you can see a slight difference. Not real sure it adds much to the game though.

Oh and level 14 is really bloody hard. Anyone have any luck with it?


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(tipsy @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> I don't understand this, "Sorry but I'm more grateful for homebrew software since that actually takes work to make."
> Most homebrew is not that great, but some DS games on the market out there have awesome graphics, sound, and make for a great gameplay.Â Some people obviously spent months if not many days working to make a good game.
> 
> It's not that rare.
> ...



Yeah, I saw those, but before I played it I wanted it from a store. That way if it sucks, it's a simple drive back to return it and maybe purchase something else instead of mailing back and forth. Thanks anyway. Now that I've played it I know what I'll be getting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also I wasn't referring to the official game developers when comparing homebrew. I was saying that people have to take take as much time making homebrew as developers take making official software. Dumpers don't do anything that contributes to the actual game. It's like me trying to tell someone to be grateful for me posting an MP3. If they said screw me for not doing it fast enough, what else would I expect since I'd only be "feeding the bears" anyway?


----------



## pkprostudio (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(HeatMan Advance @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(tipsy @ Aug 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand this, "Sorry but I'm more grateful for homebrew software since that actually takes work to make."
> ...


That kind of attitude is the reason release groups work slower.


----------



## DjFIL (Aug 11, 2007)

so the first level with the helicopter wasn't that bad.  but the second level with the aeroplane... the controls are terrible.  this game will be removed from my cart fairly quickly.


----------



## Sweater Fish Del (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(pkprostudio @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> That kind of attitude is the reason release groups work slower.


I doubt that very much.


...word is bondage...


----------



## pkprostudio (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Sweater Fish Deluxe @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pkprostudio @ Aug 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > That kind of attitude is the reason release groups work slower.
> ...


Can't you tell a sarcasm from a normal sentence?


----------



## NeoWoeN (Aug 11, 2007)

After a little test, this game is, for me...

Not so good . Crapy maniability sometimes...


----------



## mister x (Aug 12, 2007)

heatman...you make _zero_ sense...
Surely it would be easier to use the dump *first * to see if you like it rather than stating you wanted to buy it from a store before trying it...so it would be a simple case of driving back to the store blah blah...??What rubbish!!

"bullshit baffles..."comes to mind...

a little gratitude to release groups would be in order...after all if you did post an MP3 as you mention, then your efforts deserve respect....regardless of "the bears" you oddly refer too....

Anybody who does something out of kindness is to be applauded...homebrew or otherwise...

People who show no gratitude should have the privilege taken away.....I would certainly place you on top of the list...


----------



## pkprostudio (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE(mister x @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> heatman...you make _zero_ sense...
> Surely it would be easier to use the dump *first * to see if you like it rather than stating you wanted to buy it from a store before trying it...so it would be a simple case of driving back to the store blah blah...??What rubbish!!
> 
> "bullshit baffles..."comes to mind...
> ...


Yes yes let's ban him.


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE(pkprostudio @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Sweater Fish Deluxe @ Aug 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(pkprostudio @ Aug 11 2007 said:
> ...



First off like I've said before, I don't depend on release groups for games. I pretty much know what I want before buying. In the rare case that the game isn't what I expected a return isn't a problem.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My reference to "bears" isn't odd. It's a common figure of speech based on the fact that when you feed a Bear once it'll keep coming back expecting food every time instead of getting it on it's own. It means that you shouldn't get into the habit of providing things to people without expecting them to take it for granted since they didn't have to earn it.

The only people I should be grateful towards are Eidos and Odenis Studio for making this game possible. Later I'll thank the retailer I purchase the game from. I'm not going to thank the dumper that is part of the reason the game industry waste time and money on anti-pirate campaigns. The world of gaming still moves without dumpers. I'm sorry if supporting the game industry is BS to you but I don't see illegal downloading as a privilege since it takes nothing to earn it. The world still runs without these people.


----------



## pkprostudio (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE(HeatMan Advance @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> First off like I've said before, I don't depend on release groups for games. I pretty much know what I want before buying. In the rare case that the game isn't what I expected a return isn't a problem.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then why don't you get the fuck out of here? This place is a waste of time and the world still runs without GBAtemp. So get the hell out.


----------



## phoood (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE(funem @ Aug 10 2007 said:


> Im guessing the American players will be using the friendly fire to on option for realism...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES to all

edit-DON'T FEED THE TROLLS.


----------



## Covarr (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE(phoood @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> edit-DON'T FEED THE TROLLS.







I've been using this image at my blog for a while. I think it suits this conversation well.


----------



## mister x (Aug 12, 2007)

"I'm sorry if supporting the game industry is BS to you but I don't see illegal downloading as a privilege since it takes nothing to earn it. The world still runs without these people."

How are you truly  supporting it(the game industry as you call it..) when you repeatedly use pirated ROMS??

Its one or the other ...but not *both!!*_

I would have thought the "game industry" would rather you purchased [/B]all your games!!

your argument/opinion are giving me a headache!!_


----------



## rest0re (Aug 12, 2007)

lol 4 kids


----------



## tjas (Aug 12, 2007)

It has the wrong nfo!


----------



## TLSpartan (Aug 12, 2007)

Excellent game. It didn't stray too far from Super Army War which is good. The boxart reminds me of Advance Wars.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE(cheapassdave @ Aug 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Gilrad @ Aug 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd have to say the one bit that really ticks me off is mission 8 or 9. The first desert mission. They have this wall of tanks moving forward that can take out five of yours before they go down, jeeps that can knock your chopper down in two hits, and each unit takes half your bomb payload to destroy. Oh, and there's no automatic unit production, so you're basically spamming troops and tanks on top of keeping their line from destroying you.
> ...


I can't agree more. Those desert missions are a hard nut to crack, especially when the enemy tanks don't die from one hit and you have to constantly build units. The game was also pretty tough in the beginning, especially for one like me who is new to this kind of games, but it grows on you and you get used to it. 

Its a good game, well worth my time


----------



## rs4 (Aug 12, 2007)

Blargh, mission 15 is ridiculous.


----------



## bor_venin (Aug 13, 2007)

Booo being stuck on mission 9 for two days is a beat. Game started of to be alot of fun, but now its difficulty is starting to frustrate me.


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 13, 2007)

lol, does it piss anyone else off when you buy a whole new cluster of troops/tanks and two seconds later, while you're taking off, an enemy whizzes by and blasts all your new units to hell?

Oh yeah, those letters in story mode make me cry...


----------



## Bowser128 (Aug 13, 2007)

I just don't get the 'fun' in this game, I find it totally monotonous. Is there something I'm missing?


----------



## Covarr (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Bowser128 @ Aug 12 2007 said:


> I just don't get the 'fun' in this game, I find it totally monotonous. Is there something I'm missing?


This game requires both reflexes and strategy. Some people are willing to look past monotony because of this. Others are not. It all boils down to a matter of taste.


----------



## Demonclaw (Aug 13, 2007)

Finished the game , it was  fun but a little more variety wouldn't hurt  . Too bad the planned wifi didn't make it since the game looks pretty badass in multiplayer


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE(pkprostudio @ Aug 12 2007 said:


> Then why don't you get the fuck out of here? This place is a waste of time and the world still runs without GBAtemp. So get the hell out.
> 
> 
> This coming from someone that just joined the site? As you can see I've been here for years. Long before this place was swamped with people that were just looking to depend on dumpers for illegal free games. Contrary to what you believe this site isn't about supplying free roms to leechers who never intend to purchase. It's about developments in modification and software.
> ...


_

When did I say I don't purchase games? You can actually can do both. People make back ups all the time and they also test games they are unsure of before buying. GBATemp isn't the Pirate Bay. There's always been more on this site than just commercial roms._


----------



## OSW (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm having pretty good fun with this game. I've found it good for short bursts (like 1 mission at a time)


----------



## pkprostudio (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE(HeatMan Advance @ Aug 13 2007 said:


> This coming from someone that just joined the site? As you can see I've been here for years. Long before this place was swamped with people that were just looking to depend on dumpers for illegal free games. Contrary to what you believe this site isn't about supplying free roms to leechers who never intend to purchase. It's about developments in modification and software.


True, I just joined the site. But I have more experience than you. I know a lot more than you. And yeah, exactly 1/3 of your posts are in NDS release forum... "It's about developments in modification and software"... yeah, right.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Aug 14, 2007)

This site was originally for downloading roms from, so you should probably stop talking shit now.


----------



## Neo-_Bahamut2k (Aug 21, 2007)

Anyone old enough here to remember Wings of Fury for Amiga ? Seems to be one of the main inspirations for this game, besides Choplifter !  A homebrew remake for DS would also be cool. It is one of my favorite Amiga games, if it just wasn't that damn hard. Landing on the aircraft carrier at the end of the mission is as complicated as in Top Gun for Nes and an absolute pain in the ass  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 






For more info click here !

Bye,

Neo


----------

